# Lightforce RM240 Blitz HID mod



## pelks (Jan 7, 2007)

Just finished this Lightforce RM240 Blitz HID mod.
It is for a farmer I know who has a very big problem with vermin on his property.
He wanted something BRIGHTER than the stock 100W halogen light.
I gave it to hime just before Xmas and he is very pleased with it.
It uses a Philips 35W D2S HID lamp and a 35W Ballast from Ebay. I think its a Philips.
Hope the pics might inspire some others to do a similar mod.
Sorry I haven't got any night shots, i was too busy hunting!


----------



## larryk (Jan 7, 2007)

pelks, nice work. This mod was also done by Sway back in 2004.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43203


----------



## Sway (Jan 7, 2007)

Slick looking mod with the RM pelks, happing hunting 

Later
Kelly


----------



## Ra (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice mod pelks,,

Theoretically, that monster should have over one mile throw !!


Keep the mod's comming..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Pila_Power (Jan 7, 2007)

any beamshots?

I got a ML240 blitz and haven't even used it yet!! 

I might get around to selling it soon.


----------



## Sway (Jan 7, 2007)

Pila,

Did you say Beam Shots!

I have a mod using the SL240 with a 35/50W switch able ballast, same reflector as the ML and RM Blitz.

1/2 mile, 880 Yds, 804 Meters to the white ball.





A very conservative 3/4 mile, 1320 Yds or 1206 meters same target, the distance could be very close to a mile but I don’t have an accurate way to measure it.





The 240MM has very good *RETURN* using the Osram 62138 halogen HOL and even better with when converted to HID, pelks mod should be about the same, I still wants some beam shots from the RM pelks! :rock:

:nana:

Later
Kelly


----------



## Ra (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Sway,, I just read your thread about your 240-mod..

Nice work, now I know where your avatar commes from. 

Lets try a few smilies.. :bow: :bow: :bow: 

Edit: Ofcource this is your thread pelks, so these smilies are meant for you as well !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 7, 2007)

How much did this whole mod cost you including the original cost?


----------



## pelks (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your comments.
I have got some beamshots of a previous 240 blitz somewhere :thinking: 
I'll post them when I find them.
Cost of the mod is as follows (in Aussie Dollars):

Lightforce RM240 Blitz Light - $190 (Can get it cheaper if you shop around)

2x D2S HID lamps - ~$80 from eBay

35W Ballast/Igniter - $155 from eBay 
(eBay Item number: 150077179256	) as example

Waterproof Box - $46 from Farnell (Part No. 4437615) Needs a little grinding on the inside to fit the ballast I used.

Total cost was Approx $500.

Found a Beamshot of my previous light the ML240 Blitz.
The signs on the track are about 1km away.


----------



## Pila_Power (Jan 7, 2007)

coolio - the hid parts aren't as spensive as I thought they were gonna be.

I got my SL240 for $125 or there abouts.

I got plenty of weatherproof cases (pelican) just need to get good hid parts.


----------



## Ra (Jan 8, 2007)

Pelks,,

I bought a few DL50-bulbs at Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...RK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330069655972&rd=1,1

At the auction he talks about Philips 50watt ballasts made for Australia, so if you can get one of those for your projects..

However being not a noob on HID, I wonder why the DL50's he sells do have a smaller, DL35-like, protective bulb compared to the DL50 bulbs that I know of..:






See the difference..

Ofcource my testing starts when they arrive... :candle: 


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Sway (Jan 8, 2007)

Ra,

Yes much praise for pelks and the guys down under they have done much more work with the LightForce host than I have, it does warm my heart to see some are still modding these lights. 

:bow: :bow: :bow:

I have a few of the Philips DL-50 lamps and they appear to be same as the one in your pic but I'm sorry to say I haven't had the time or funds to do anything with them yet. I am looking forward to future mods and hearing how yours turn out 

Later
Kelly


----------



## Orbit (Jan 8, 2007)

Gotta love the LF lights!




Bushy has just got another lot of adaptors laser cut and they are 200% better then the plasma cut ones so if anyone is intrested drop me a PM>

Here is what you do if you if the White halo is annoying...masking tape, can of blask plastic primer and black plastic paint





ORB>


----------



## bc5000 (Jan 8, 2007)

Pelks, so what were you hunting there in Australia?


----------



## pelks (Jan 8, 2007)

I am interested in these DL50 lamps and ballasts Ra, and I'm not sure why the difference in the size of the outer glass, but I will be investigating this!
Maybe a different manufacturer!!

Do you know if a 50w ballast is available yet?


----------



## pelks (Jan 8, 2007)

We are in a very bad drought at the moment and large numbers of foxes and Kangaroos are coming down from the north. They do a lot of damage on the sheep and grain farmers down here. We shot about 40 foxes in 2 days just on 1 property!


----------



## Orbit (Jan 8, 2007)

the rotational roof mount is great for shooting! no more of this getting out of your car to hold a light and shoot...mount one to seach side and 2 people can effectively shoot with adequate light!


----------



## pyro (Jan 8, 2007)

pelks,
i also converted a Lightforce SL240 to 50W HID and used a bBallast from www.xenlight.com
With a 10Ah LiIon battery it is still quite light and runs a few hours on the low power setting.


----------



## Ra (Jan 9, 2007)

I used the Auerswald SYS03510 for my 43/65 watt HID super Thor.. info:

http://www.aelight.com/ballasts/ballast_index.html

Looks like:






and,,







At aprox $220 (ballast only..) not the cheapest solution but it has some advantages: No wires to the lamp: Lamp-mount is directly on the ballast (P-32) And by changing the value of a variable resistor, at the back of the ballast, you can increase the power to little over 70 watts boost !! (low power increases as well: aprox 47/70 watts  )

However, doing that will viod your warranty !!

With about 65 watt max, I kept things on the safe side.. IMO the ballast is well capable to survive at this power: With about 70 degrees centigrade, measured at the ballast during long-duration runtests, its temperature remains well within specs. It is designed to survive temps up to 105 degr centigrade, but then ballast-life is shortened.. (specs say 5000h at 105 C)

But if these ballasts are mounted in small enclosures, the use of a cooling-fan is highly recommended.

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 9, 2007)

This is some more inspiring work! Great job guys. I love seeing those beamshots.

Those DL-50 bulbs do not look to be the BB "fat boy" (round spark chamber) model. Look at these pictures in Lips other thread.


----------



## Ra (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks LuxLuthor,

This proves that there are two versions of the DL50.. Like I said earlier I bought two of the DL35-like DL50's From someone in Australia.

The FatBoy clearly has thicker walls abound the arc-chamber, maybe needed to cope with higher internal pressure during operation ??

However I think the walls of the DL35 are also capable to cope with higher pressure: I have overfilled bulbs that can withstand 70watts for longer periods of time: 70watts on a DL35 cause a much higher than nominal pressure !!

If I could get my hands on a FatBoy, I could test them side by side !!!


Regards,

Ra.


----------

